# Squeaking timber piling



## Daff (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello.
I have problem. Does someone have an idea how to handle with squeaking timber piling. They are covered with a carpet.
It is more a creaking than a squeaking. We dont want to remove the whole timber piling.
The creaking is okay to me, but the bed of my daughter is near to the loudest creaking area. And when me or my wife moves near to her bed she wakes up! 

Is there something like wax to spray between the boards?!


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 28, 2014)

If you can find the joist I would try some finish nails at an angle using a nail set to put them below the carpet.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 29, 2014)

A piling is a vertical post holding something up. Pretty sure that's not what your talking about.
Could be plywood, 1 X 6's, 2X's, just hardwood flooring just nailed to the joist if it's a really old house your calling piling.
Different fixes for different subfloors.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you have hardwood floors? Do you have access to the floor from underneath?


----------

